# Tools in NYC



## Dmoss315 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey I just moved to New York City and I've been looking a good woodworking shop to buy some nice tools and a new head stock center for my lathe. Im mostly looking for a new place to window shop. I don't know where everyone is from but if any one happens to reside in the Big Apple and has any suggestions I would be very appreciative.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Dmoss315 said:


> Hey I just moved to New York City and I've been looking a good woodworking shop to buy some nice tools and a new head stock center for my lathe. Im mostly looking for a new place to window shop. I don't know where everyone is from but if any one happens to reside in the Big Apple and has any suggestions I would be very appreciative.


There's usually guys on the street with HOT ones. Lol JK Harbor Freight is Good


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

not sure of NYC but brooklyn has many good tool stores.

with all due respect to masterhand -- i would steer clear of harbor freight.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

bob sacamano said:


> not sure of NYC but brooklyn has many good tool stores.
> 
> with all due respect to masterhand -- i would steer clear of harbor freight.


I would too but I see that hole when I'm sitting I'm line for the tunnel. There is a Home Depot on the Jersey side of the Holland and one in Manhattan. The guy on the street thing but I know someone has a van load of my good tools. If you find him your welcome to them just strong arm him for me.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Tools for working wood. I believe it's in Brooklyn. Their website ha store directions and which subway gets you there. It is at least good for window shopping and absolutely nothing like harbor freight.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Less than an hour north, if this helps.

http://www.toolnut.com/


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

you have to get a permit for each tool you buy in NYC
One permit once a month is the rule


----------



## soltc (Aug 20, 2009)

*Tools in NY*

I buy most of my tools on line.

Lowes, Home Depot, Ace, Sears are good for general tools and hardware, but there are no Woodcraft, Rockler, or other store in the area.

Harbor Freight is ok for tools you won't use much, but I wouldn't by precision or important tools from them.

At one time, Canal and Varick Streets had manufacturers outlets and many private stores that sold all grades of tools. They're long gone.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Dmoss315 said:


> Hey I just moved to New York City and I've been looking a good woodworking shop to buy some nice tools and a new head stock center for my lathe. Im mostly looking for a new place to window shop. I don't know where everyone is from but if any one happens to reside in the Big Apple and has any suggestions I would be very appreciative.


If it is a shop you want to visit I would have to agree with DST. Even queens would be one to look into also. Not really going to find anything in the city. Or over or under the Hudson what ever way you take over to NJ


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
Lifetime New Yorkers, Vinny from Brooklyn, Marena from Manhattan! Our experience has taught us that Canal St. aint what it used to be. Outer boroughs slightly better (esp. Queens). Jersey, Long Island and north of the Bronx, not bad, but drying up fast.
Aren't Condo's a great idea? LOL! No private basements, garages, or spaces for owners to even contemplate woodworking, hence, no source for a healthy exchange of both tools and chats with real live neighbors who share your interests. Also, less industry.
Love NYC, but starting to wonder why.
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Cliff said:


> you have to get a permit for each tool you buy in NYC
> One permit once a month is the rule


Please tell me your joking!


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

jharris said:


> Please tell me your joking!


I was just Typing the same thing WHAT? Ive never heard if this


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

MastersHand said:


> I was just Typing the same thing WHAT? Ive never heard if this


Great minds think alike brudda!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I'm a born and raised NYC kid. Tools in Manhattan, no way. No space for that. 

Check out the Bronx near the zoo. There is a lumber supplier called Constitines (if they're still there). They can likely point you in the right direction. 

Maybe some parts of Brooklyn - big maybe on that. Brooklyn has changed so much, space becoming very tight and very, very few furniture makers there.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Cliff said:


> you have to get a permit for each tool you buy in NYC One permit once a month is the rule



Cliff, I think you're comment calls for some explanation. Permits required to buy tools In New York????????????????


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I think Cliff was just stirring up the pot and having fun. 24 years in NYC and I'm in trouble if I needed a permit.  :laughing:


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Always gets my hackles up when anyone sticks their hand in my right front pocket uninvited unless she's pretty and does it with a seductive smile and her motives align perfectly with mine.

Still, what say you Cliff? Was that BS or is there something to it?

Nothing wrong with stirring the pot just don't leave the stove and let dinner scorch.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I thought maybe Cliff was making a sarcastic allusion to gun laws, but I may be full of hooey.

Bill


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

dodgeboy77 said:


> I thought maybe Cliff was making a sarcastic allusion to gun laws, but I may be full of hooey.
> 
> Bill


...or both? :shifty::laughing:


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

<<...or both? :shifty::laughing:>>
Also possible! :yes:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Just for any tools that are classified as burglar tools.


----------



## Dmoss315 (Oct 10, 2011)

You guys are kinda ridiculous, but thanks for the help. I'll try making the pilgrimage out to Brooklyn this weekend.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

gideon said:


> Check out the Bronx near the zoo. There is a lumber supplier called Constitines (if they're still there). They can likely point you in the right direction.


The New York store closed in 2001. *Here* is some history bout Constantines.










 







.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Dmoss315 said:


> You guys are kinda ridiculous, but thanks for the help. I'll try making the pilgrimage out to Brooklyn this weekend.


Yes we can be but we like to have some fun here. 

Sorry. I guess I kinda took things off track. It wasn't intentional.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> The New York store closed in 2001. *Here* is some history bout Constantines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a real shame. but that's nyc for you.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> The New York store closed in 2001. Here is some history bout Constantines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you make links like that?


----------

